# Prevacid and Prilosec-----holes in intestines?



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

My PCP's nurse told me awhile back that she took Prilosec for a long time and one day, she got a really bad pain in her abdomen and had to go to the hospital. She stayed there 5 days.They found out through many tests that Prilosec had eaten through the mucous membranes in her colon. She now has an ulcer there from that.I've heard of other ppl saying the same thing about Prilosec, so not many DR's (they say) RX them out anymore unless it's short term only.I went today for a small bowel follow through bc after my colonoscopy a couple of weeks ago, they did a blood test and found out my CRP was high which meant there was more inflammation somewhere in my body and they didn't know where it was.(that blood test was taken 2 days after my colonoscopy. I had a polyp removed and biopsied and a small inflammed area biopsied. OF COURSE my body is still gonna be inflammed 2 days later. A polyectomy is stress on anybody's body)







So, while this barium is going through my small and lower intestine, I'm watching the TV screen as they push in some areas to look for problem areas. The radiologist asked me "Did you take a vitamin this am?"I'm like "no. I took my necessary meds and that's it" Prevacid was one of them and we could still see the capsule...whole...in the small intestine 6 hours after I took it!! Everything else was gone and dissolved. It makes me wonder if Prevacid has anything to do with my inflammed area in my small intestine.Has anyone ever heard of that before or has had that happen?


----------

